# How often do I feed my fish?



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

Should I feed my fish once every day, twice a day, or every other day? I have flake food and pellets/wafers for the corys.

2 Male Dwarf Gourmis
3 Dalmation Mollies
8 Neon Tetras
4 RUmmy Nosed Tetras
4 Glow Light Tetras
6 Coryfish 

Also, I have a new tank and I am going away for 9 days on Jan 5th. I've been doing daily water changes to keep the levels normal.

Readings are 0 & 0, and nitrates are at around 7-8. If there are no water changes in a 9 day period, is that going to be bad? Also, what do you suggest I do about feeding? I might be able to have someone come over. Are there "timed" feeders or any food that would dissolve at the bottom over time? Thanks.


----------



## Bristle nose (Oct 15, 2006)

Feed them twice a day. But vary their food! Not doing a water change for 9 days wouldn't harm your fish at all and you can get timed feeders and they are better than those bottom feeders that disolve.


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

What should I vary their food with? Right now all I have is flake food and algae wafers (sounds gross to me!). What are some things you would suggest?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hazarrd said:


> What should I vary their food with? Right now all I have is flake food and algae wafers (sounds gross to me!). What are some things you would suggest?


Daphnia, bloodworms, tubifex worms(not live), mosquito larva and shrimps are the few I can mention.
Tubifex should be freeze-dried or frozen or you risk introducing pathogens with live ones. Mosquito larva can be caught in your home but make sure the source you got does not have heavy metals in them as this can pose risks to your fish. Try to place a bucket of water in a dark area in your home and wait for a few days. Try to monitor the bucket or you risk having mosquitoes in your area.
Daphnia are often sold live or frozen in your lfs.

Do not stay on one food as you are risking the fish with digestive upsets.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i have found my fish love frozen brine shrimp, its high in protien so maybe its good for your type of fish. I feed them flakes when i dont have much time and frozen food when i like to watch them go crazy over the yummy (to them obviously) morsel


----------

